# How you can tell you're getting OLD...derailing permitted



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

When I play Serious XM on my smart phone, the sound comes thru my Bluetooth hearing aids.  It even pans back and forth from hearing aid to hearing aid when I listen to a group like Led Zeppelin. Yup, I'm getting old-er. It is kinda nice though.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

kinda nice though ? LMAO just wait brother


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Upland said:


> kinda nice though ? LMAO just wait brother


Rock'in and roll'in in our old age


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fishless said:


> Rock'in and roll'in in our old age


I'll be the old fart in a wheelchair going to see Led Zeppelin or the Allman Bros.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll be the old fart in a wheelchair going to see Led Zeppelin or the Allman Bros.


I'll be right beside you singing wheezing Hell most of my singing over the years sounded like a cat that got his tail stuck in a car door traveling at 60 mph


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

fishless said:


> Rock'in and roll'in in our old age


that's right ROCK AND ROLL NEVER DIES


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

OR FORGETS


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> When I play Serious XM on my smart phone, the sound comes thru my Bluetooth hearing aids.  It even pans back and forth from hearing aid to hearing aid when I listen to a group like Led Zeppelin. Yup, I'm getting old-er. It is kinda nice though.


I thought getting old would take longer.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone know where to buy Chicken feet? Looking to make some dim sum chicken.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> When I play Serious XM on my smart phone, the sound comes thru my Bluetooth hearing aids.  It even pans back and forth from hearing aid to hearing aid when I listen to a group like Led Zeppelin. Yup, I'm getting old-er. It is kinda nice though.


I have Bluetooth capable hearing aids as well. They are nice to listen to music without anyone else knowing or hearing it.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

My back tells me every morning when I get up for work. (Loud and clear)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MuskyFan said:


> I have Bluetooth capable hearing aids as well. They are nice to listen to music without anyone else knowing or hearing it.


Also, answering your phone thru them.  This is one of the nice things about getting old. Waking up with a new pain you've never had before isn't so nice. 
Ouch, where'd that come from? I've never had a pain there before.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Whitley said:


> I thought getting old would take longer.


yeah I seem to forget how long........... what was the question


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

never thought I'd be hanging around with so many old folks


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> never thought I'd be hanging around with so many old folks


Is it just me or whenever you're around people your own age do you think, do I look that old? My PCP said to me, you dont think you're getting old?
I really didn't until this throat and neck cancer hit me last summer. They say the 7 weeks of chemo and radiation can age a guy around three years. I think I got a double dose of aging. I really feel older.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Is it just me or whenever you're around people your own age do you think, do I look that old? My PCP said to me, you dont think you're getting old?
> I really didn't until this throat and neck cancer hit me last summer. They say the 7 weeks of chemo and radiation can age a guy around three years. I think I got a double dose of aging. I really feel older.


Lazy,

Make the best of what you have. I feel the same way from all of the rheumatiod/psoriatic arthritis drugs for twelve years. The pain is little compared to the fatigue. I just do what I can for the day, last Tuesday I moved fifty ton of rock one at a time, mostly to prove I still could. Paid the piper for three days but satisfied. You don't have to do it all in one day. Better comes in small increments.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Lazy,
> 
> Make the best of what you have. I feel the same way from all of the rheumatiod/psoriatic arthritis drugs for twelve years. The pain is little compared to the fatigue. I just do what I can for the day, last Tuesday I moved fifty ton of rock one at a time, mostly to prove I still could. Paid the piper for three days but satisfied. You don't have to do it all in one day. Better comes in small increments.


I hear ya but sometimes I push myself too far. On top of everything else, my lower spine kicks out 50 degrees. I'm a mess. I'm paying for being a carpenter for 25+ years. It's all catching up with me. 
The guys at the senior home know they're getting old when the nurses give them viagra to keep them from rolling outta bed at night.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Well , one things for sure . Getting old sure beats the alternative. LOL If your complaining about your aches and pains it's because your still above ground and walkin' around


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

X2 on doing want you can each day and being satisfied with that progress. I got covid nine days ago and had to quarantine. Worked in the yard/garage everyday. Didn't work at a blazing pace and took a lot of breaks. I was determined not sit in the recliner. Got a lot done and dropped about 13 pounds. 

Kip


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Let’s just say the reel is still there but the pole is broken!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

How do I know? When I feel like I do now! rototilled the garden yesterday and cleaned up the tiller, it's my buddy's. Loaded it in the back of the pickup, using his ramps, and delivered it to his Brother this morning. Then, got the bow rake out and raked the garden all nice and flat, and at least I got my tomatoes planted! I'm pooped!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> How do I know? When I feel like I do now! rototilled the garden yesterday and cleaned up the tiller, it's my buddy's. Loaded it in the back of the pickup, using his ramps, and delivered it to his Brother this morning. Then, got the bow rake out and raked the garden all nice and flat, and at least I got my tomatoes planted! I'm pooped!


Yea buddy. I'll bet you slept good.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

It’s fun finding out about muscles you forgot you had every time you do something different than your normal routine. Yard work, moving furniture, cleaning out gutters and doing a job at work you haven’t done in 3 years. All the aches and pains let you know you’re still kicking. Sore but kicking.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I should have taken better care of myself 🥺


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

If I trip, loose balance, fall or almost fall, bystanders will ask if I’m ok, when I wasn’t old they use to laugh


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Harry1959 said:


> If I trip, loose balance, fall or almost fall, bystanders will ask if I’m ok, when I wasn’t old they use to laugh


I know. I've actually fallen about three times after my cancer treatments. Kinda gracefully mind you but wouldn't you know, my wife was there each time. The way she reacted you'd of thought I died.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't hardly climb the river bank these days


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Add just getting diagnosed with Parkinson's recently.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ten Bears said:


> Add just getting diagnosed with Parkinson's recently.


Ouch. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Just got the prostate cancer diagnosis.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> How do I know? When I feel like I do now! rototilled the garden yesterday and cleaned up the tiller, it's my buddy's. Loaded it in the back of the pickup, using his ramps, and delivered it to his Brother this morning. Then, got the bow rake out and raked the garden all nice and flat, and at least I got my tomatoes planted! I'm pooped!


OMG You did all that in one day YOU AIN"T OLD LOL if that was me just getting the rototiller to the garden would have been more then enough for me 🏨


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Just got the prostate cancer diagnosis.


So sorry to hear that. Do you have a treatment plan outlined yet? 
I will be praying for you brother.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have time to go birding.
I even want to go birding…
My workroom is clean and organized.
My yard looks good.
After driving a couple hours and can’t get out of the car unless I move the steering wheel and seat as my back screws up my leg.
Getting up to go fishing seems early…
I have time to fish during the week.
I don’t have to go to work…. (I guess it’s not all bad).


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a real good Zeppelin cover band that plays in Cleveland, I know the drummer, saw them at the Music Box in the Flats. It was a good night out.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have time to go birding.
> I even want to go birding…
> My workroom is clean and organized.
> My yard looks good.
> ...


I like the way you think, brother.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

mike hunt said:


> This is a real good Zeppelin cover band that plays in Cleveland, I know the drummer, saw them at the Music Box in the Flats. It was a good night out.


Dang straight they're good!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts. Looks like one spot out of twelve sites, second biopsy in 15 months. Not into nerve, advanced tests say likely survivable at this pace. Presented with three common options: surgery, with potential drastic functional deficits; radiation seeds, same sort of outcome; watchful monitoring at six month intervals with MRI every year, and will probably die with it versus from it. I said if it ain't broke don't fix it, will be back in six months. I did finally sleep that night, been waiting some weeks.

Since we're talking about us old guys, if you have not got your prostate exam and a blood PSA test, call your doc tomorrow. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

I know I am old, ‘cause when I do things like wash and wax the truck, I have sore muscles for 2 days. I tried to hit the driving range to smack a few golf balls the day after I waxed it this time, and I was so stiff I felt like I had a brick tied to a broomstick instead of my clubs. I guess I have to plan a little better, and be sure I am not doing anything strenuous for two days in a row, although I didn’t used to consider hitting golf balls a strenuous activity.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. Looks like one spot out of twelve sites, second biopsy in 15 months. Not into nerve, advanced tests say likely survivable at this pace. Presented with three common options: surgery, with potential drastic functional deficits; radiation seeds, same sort of outcome; watchful monitoring at six month intervals with MRI every year, and will probably die with it versus from it. I said if it ain't broke don't fix it, will be back in six months. I did finally sleep that night, been waiting some weeks.
> Since we're talking about us old guys, if you have not got your prostate exam and a blood PSA test, call your doc tomorrow. Take care of yourself.


I once read that alot of men develope prostate cancer, but due to it's slow growing, the die from something else. Kind of like my dad.
My PCP has me on a short leash. I get a check up every 6 months with a blood draw. PSA once a year. Mom passed at age 64 from a ruptured 4 stage colon. So a colonoscopy every 3 years.
I've had a prostate reduction procedure.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Stuff wearin out, fallin out, fallin off... Maybe a thread with a checklist of everybody's collective maladies, not a contest but a way that we could engage each other in common support?

I tell my grown kids to never get too tied up in whatever vicissitudes of life they think they'll never find a way to overcome, 'cause there's always somebody else having difficulties in medical, financial, physical and meyaphysical realms that they wouldn't dream of trading for.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Stuff wearin out, fallin out, fallin off... Maybe a thread with a checklist of everybody's collective maladies, not a contest but a way that we could engage each other in common support?
> 
> I tell my grown kids to never get too tied up in whatever vicissitudes of life they think they'll never find a way to overcome, 'cause there's always somebody else having difficulties in medical, financial, physical and meyaphysical realms that they wouldn't dream of trading for.


Good point. I think the Fountain of youth is nothing more than...
-- Exercise
-- Get enough sleep
-- Eat right. Limit red meat and at least half your plate should be vegetables
-- Drink lots of H2O
Anybody have any additions?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Good point. I think the Fountain of youth is nothing more than...
> -- Exercise
> -- Get enough sleep
> -- Eat right. Limit red meat and at least half your plate should be vegetables
> ...


Bourbon? Asking for my wife 🤥


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Bourbon? Asking for my wife 🤥


Yup but...everything in moderation.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Try to be as happy as possible.

There's always two ways of looking at things, sometimes you have to dig deep


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fasteddy said:


> Try to be as happy as possible.
> 
> There's always two ways of looking at things, sometimes you have to dig deep


Yes. Be positive.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> I once read that alot of men develope prostate cancer, but due to it's slow growing, the die from something else.


 I had read and kinda thought prostate cancer was slow growing too. NOT ALWAYS. About 4% is aggressive and can spread rapidly. I know from experience and have been dealing with it for 3 years. Didn’t really want to stay off topic, but had to correct this common misconception . So far medication has kept mine under control, but urologist thinks it will come back.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Good luck, Harry!


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> When I play Serious XM on my smart phone, the sound comes thru my Bluetooth hearing aids.  It even pans back and forth from hearing aid to hearing aid when I listen to a group like Led Zeppelin. Yup, I'm getting old-er. It is kinda nice though.


I was listening to “Confortably Numb” a few days back. That would be nice when the back and hip are hurting…lol


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> I hear ya but sometimes I push myself too far. On top of everything else, my lower spine kicks out 50 degrees. I'm a mess. I'm paying for being a carpenter for 25+ years. It's all catching up with me.
> The guys at the senior home know they're getting old when the nurses give them viagra to keep them from rolling outta bed at night.


My lumbar looks like a dog’s hind leg and I have 6 lumbar vertebrae instead of 5. I have four rods and sixteen screws holding it together. I have two plates and eight screws in my neck. Fourteen spine surgeries so far…


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Harry1959 said:


> I had read and kinda thought prostate cancer was slow growing too. NOT ALWAYS. About 4% is aggressive and can spread rapidly. I know from experience and have been dealing with it for 3 years. Didn’t really want to stay off topic, but had to correct this common misconception . So far medication has kept mine under control, but urologist thinks it will come back.


Stay off topic? Uh, the title states, Derailing permitted and the good Lord know I wrote the book on derailing.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> I was listening to “Confortably Numb” a few days back. That would be nice when the back and hip are hurting…lol


How sweet it is.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> My lumbar looks like a dog’s hind leg and I have 6 lumbar vertebrae instead of 5. I have four rods and sixteen screws holding it together. I have two plates and eight screws in my neck. Fourteen spine surgeries so far…


And I'm afraid to have one procedure done on my back.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I am fortunate to have two outside venues around me, Lock 3 in Akron and the Warren Amphitheater. See quite a few fantastic cover bands if any of you get a chance to see ZOSO, by all means make it a point to go see them. The best Led Zeppelin cover band I ever seen.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Century2001 said:


> I know I am old, ‘cause when I do things like wash and wax the truck, I have sore muscles for 2 days. I tried to hit the driving range to smack a few golf balls the day after I waxed it this time, and I was so stiff I felt like I had a brick tied to a broomstick instead of my clubs. I guess I have to plan a little better, and be sure I am not doing anything strenuous for two days in a row, although I didn’t used to consider hitting golf balls a strenuous activity.


It's really not. However, it IS a flexibility activity, and that's another thing we lose as we age! Ask me how I know!



kit carson said:


> I am fortunate to have two outside venues around me, Lock 3 in Akron and the Warren Amphitheater. See quite a few fantastic cover bands if any of you get a chance to see ZOSO, by all means make it a point to go see them. The best Led Zeppelin cover band I ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Been to a few shows at the Warren Amphitheater. Love ZOSO, also Wish You Were Here, the Pink Floyd cover band. There's also a new amphitheater very close to me in downtown Youngstown. Lots of bands coming in this year.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Your old when you need to keep a pee bottle I n you vehicle for emergencies.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Or you have 5 pairs of reading glasses throughout the house


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Just got the prostate cancer diagnosis.


On my way to OSU for second opinion on huge mass in my throat above my vocal cords. Biopsy said it wasn’t atypical or malignant. It is causing breathing and swallowing problems.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Your old when you need to keep a pee bottle I n you vehicle for emergencies.


Or that you even think you might need one.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> On my way to OSU for second opinion on huge mass in my throat above my vocal cords. Biopsy said it wasn’t atypical or malignant. It is causing breathing and swallowing problems.


As I was reading your post I got that sickening feeling. I was in a similar situation this time last year. I also went to OSU (The James) for a second opinion. Three needle biopsies later, I was diagnosed with cancer. Appx one month later I started seven weeks of chemo and radiation. I hope and pray your outcome is a good one. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Or that you even think you might need one.


pee bottle in car or boat = pilot range extender


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

You know you're getting old when you look at lifetime warranties and think...do I really need that?


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> As I was reading your post I got that sickening feeling. I was in a similar situation this time last year. I also went to OSU (The James) for a second opinion. Three needle biopsies later, I was diagnosed with cancer. Appx one month later I started seven weeks of chemo and radiation. I hope and pray your outcome is a good one. Please keep us posted.


Didn’t learn much except the camera up the nose and down the throat is not fun. I have to go back for a CAT Scan, then possibly back again for an MRI, then back again for surgery.
It is a 2 hour drive so the fuel cost is gonna be a killer for me.


Lazy 8 said:


> You know you're getting old when you look at lifetime warranties and think...do I really need that?


My friend said he didn’t buy 30 year warranty shingles because he won’t need them that long now…


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> As I was reading your post I got that sickening feeling. I was in a similar situation this time last year. I also went to OSU (The James) for a second opinion. Three needle biopsies later, I was diagnosed with cancer. Appx one month later I started seven weeks of chemo and radiation. I hope and pray your outcome is a good one. Please keep us posted.


It is amazing what crazy weird things can happen to me. Last year my right vocal cord was paralyzed from neck surgery. In December the left stopped working. I had an emergency Tracheotomy performed to keep me alive. About two weeks later, unrelated to the Tracheotomy, my whole colon was removed in an emergency surgery. It was three times the size it should be and stopped functioning. The bad part of that was a radiologist told me my colon was normal about a month previously. 
Since last March, I had my neck fusion added to, major shoulder surgery, two kinds of skin cancer removed from my arm 6” apart, my tracheotomy, and my colon removed. And now I have that mass in my throat to get removed once they get figured out how to do it. It is ridiculous to say the least…


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hope you can get it all over with soon and get somewhat closer to normal.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> Didn’t learn much except the camera up the nose and down the throat is not fun. I have to go back for a CAT Scan, then possibly back again for an MRI, then back again for surgery.
> It is a 2 hour drive so the fuel cost is gonna be a killer for me.
> 
> My friend said he didn’t buy 30 year warranty shingles because he won’t need them that long now…


I had the same thing at the James also. It feels like I spent the entire summer there last year. 
They have housing somewhere around there for travelers like you. Radiation went fairly quick but on chemo days, we'd leave the house at 0930 and get back home at 1830.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> It is amazing what crazy weird things can happen to me. Last year my right vocal cord was paralyzed from neck surgery. In December the left stopped working. I had an emergency Tracheotomy performed to keep me alive. About two weeks later, unrelated to the Tracheotomy, my whole colon was removed in an emergency surgery. It was three times the size it should be and stopped functioning. The bad part of that was a radiologist told me my colon was normal about a month previously.
> Since last March, I had my neck fusion added to, major shoulder surgery, two kinds of skin cancer removed from my arm 6” apart, my tracheotomy, and my colon removed. And now I have that mass in my throat to get removed once they get figured out how to do it. It is ridiculous to say the least…


I just saw this and I did not go thru what you've been thru. I had no surgeries. The 7 weeks of chemo and radiation zapped my tumor. I had Dr. Agrawal.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

den942 said:


> Didn’t learn much except the camera up the nose and down the throat is not fun. I have to go back for a CAT Scan, then possibly back again for an MRI, then back again for surgery.
> It is a 2 hour drive so the fuel cost is gonna be a killer for me.
> 
> My friend said he didn’t buy 30 year warranty shingles because he won’t need them that long now…


Absolute gag fest.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Absolute gag fest.


I've had cameras down my nose and my throat. Don't like either one. Never will.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> I've had cameras down my nose and my throat. Don't like either one. Never will.


Why do they call that an "endoscopy", one would think they would use that term for a colonoscopy.


----------



## bass&assassassin (Mar 13, 2019)

Lazy 8 said:


> Yup but...everything in moderation.


Even moderation.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Whitley said:


> Why do they call that an "endoscopy", one would think they would use that term for a colonoscopy.


Thanks for the reminderage. I need to schedule a colonoscopy and you're right, it should be a rear-end-oscopy.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Getting used to being refered tomas( OLD MAN )


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks for the reminderage. I need to schedule a colonoscopy and you're right, it should be a rear-end-oscopy.


I wonder what they will do come colonoscopy time. I only have 18” of colon left..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Or you have 5 pairs of reading glasses throughout the house


I only have 2. One on the kitchen table and the other in the truck. I usually leave them in the truck when I go to the store, then find myself needing to read a label while shopping! Arrrrggh!

I rediscovered that I am an old man just yesterday. My buddy's son called me to see if I wanted to go play golf. He had taken a "mental health" day off work. We were going to try and scramble against his Dad and Uncle, and his Aunt and Uncle. But, he called and couldn't get tee times anywhere near when they would tee off, so we decided to go play somewhere else. We teed off at 9:50AM on a day that turned out to be pretty hot and humid. Even riding in a cart, I was all in after 18 holes! 

His Dad and other relatives wanted us to stop down where they played and tip a few beers, and maybe get something to eat. There's a really nice restaurant above the pro shop. I turned that down, even though I enjoy their company. My knees hurt so bad! All I wanted to do was go home, take a couple of tylenol, and take a shower! I also decided that I'm going to play golf 9 holes at a time from now on! 18 holes just takes too much out of me.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

As the old saying goes” my knees and back go out more than I do”.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

All hail "acetaminophen". Wonder drug for baby boomers. Let's hope it's always an over the counter drug.

Don't know what it's doing to my liver and kidneys but that's down the road. My joints need help NOW.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

fasteddy said:


> All hail "acetaminophen". Wonder drug for baby boomers. Let's hope it's always an over the counter drug.
> 
> Don't know what it's doing to my liver and kidneys but that's down the road. My joints need help NOW.


Agree with the tylenal . I have been on fentynal patched for three years or so for my back and it really helps but i still need a tylenal or two every morn ing and then some if i over do it


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I grew up never needing glasses. Then there comes that time, usually in your 40's when your arm isn't long enough and the light isn't bright enough to read. You buy some, "cheaters."
Then at 67 you know you're getting old when you buy trifocals.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

When you can go boating and fishing 7 days a week but your body only lets you go 2 to 3. Hey, at least I can still enjoy the peace and tranquility a couple times a week.

When you only need a few drinks before you call it quits. This, that, or the other thing starts bothering you.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

fasteddy said:


> When you can go boating and fishing 7 days a week but your body only lets you go 2 to 3. Hey, at least I can still enjoy the peace and tranquility a couple times a week.
> 
> When you only need a few drinks before you call it quits. This, that, or the other thing starts bothering you.


I’d love to get out fishing 2 times a week. It’s been 0-3 times a year the last few years for me, instead of 3-5 times a week. Too many surgeries, hospital stays, and nursing home stays the last few years. I have throat surgery and hand surgery coming up. I don’t know if I can walk from the car to a pond right now even with my walker. I get an injection in my hip on Monday to hold off hip replacement till the throat and hand is done. It sure gets old…


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

You can’t clutch ur mud anymore!


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

You guys start telling us your health issues and your abilities to do things and I feel better about myself ( didn't know how else to put it).
Heart attack @ 48, 6-8 stents, quad bypass @ 52, lymphoma cancer @ 33, [email protected] 60, knee's pretty much on its last days. But I still can do stuff.

That is until I read about moo juice, magic marker, lazy 8, and the rest of you, with health issues out farming, running a lumber mill, out galavanting at auctions, events, different states, living life to the hilt or trying to.

Than I get depressed because you make me feel like a old man (no just joking).

It's all about doing what you can do and being happy and positive about it. One day (yesterday, ha,ha) we can look back and reminisce about it.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Dang Fasteddy! You've been through the mill yourself! Just like my father has been to me, you are an inspiration to us all. The ability to handle life's follies with a positive, upbeat outlook is one of the best traits one can poses. Dad taught me to lean on the Lord first and foremost and secondly, keep the love for what you're doing stronger than the pain you feel while doing it. We'll all get through this. After all, do we really have a choice? Praying for all you guys.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fasteddy said:


> You guys start telling us your health issues and your abilities to do things and I feel better about myself ( didn't know how else to put it).
> Heart attack @ 48, 6-8 stents, quad bypass @ 52, lymphoma cancer @ 33, [email protected] 60, knee's pretty much on its last days. But I still can do stuff.
> 
> That is until I read about moo juice, magic marker, lazy 8, and the rest of you, with health issues out farming, running a lumber mill, out galavanting at auctions, events, different states, living life to the hilt or trying to.
> ...


I never really felt old until I had 7 weeks of chemo and radiation. I've been reading up on the effects of that treatment and all the sites I've visited say it's a real thing and affects one on a genetic/cellular level. I have zero energy and I get fatigued quickly. Will I let it stop me? Hell no! I'm not ready to throw in the towel yet. I've got to replace the deck spindles on my John Deere today. Will I take breaks? Dang right I will.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I was over the hill doing some planting today and I fell. I hit pretty hard. Side of my face looks like King Kong slapped me. I come up the hill all bloodied up. I've got ice on my right shoulder. 
Here lately I've been getting dizzy and the world starts spinning around. I usually grab something until it passes. There wasn't anything to grab so down I went.
I just saw my chemo Dr and told her about my dizzy spells. She told me to quit taking my blood pressure med (blood pressure is low but not too low) and drink 2 liters of water a day. Its helping but the dizziness hasn't completely stopped.
Side effects of chemo and radiation.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Lazy,

All that and the heat and humidity makes the dizzy/weak sneak up on me. Be careful in this weather.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Lazy8, sounds like you only incurred some superficial skull wounds ( just joking ). You were lucky you were able to recover and get to the house to evaluate the injury.
Cancer treatment is a tuff go round.

I was able to get a "I've fallen and I can't get up" gizmo thru my medicare advantage health insurance. Trouble is it doesn't work if you're not wearing it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Lazy,
> 
> All that and the heat and humidity makes the dizzy/weak sneak up on me. Be careful in this weather.


Thanks olwhiskers. My biggest problem is thinking I can still perform like I did in my prime. 


fasteddy said:


> Lazy8, sounds like you only incurred some superficial skull wounds ( just joking ). You were lucky you were able to recover and get to the house to evaluate the injury.
> Cancer treatment is a tuff go round.
> 
> I was able to get a "I've fallen and I can't get up" gizmo thru my medicare advantage health insurance. Trouble is it doesn't work if you're not wearing it.


Good for you brother. I wear cargo shorts and I keep my cell phone in one of those pockets. I guess I hope I can dial the ol lady.
I also hope my shoulder functions tomorrow am. It's the one that had a reverse replacement a little over a year ago. 
Getting older ain't fer sissies.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks olwhiskers. My biggest problem is thinking I can still perform like I did in my prime.
> 
> Good for you brother. I wear cargo shorts and I keep my cell phone in one of those pockets. I guess I hope I can dial the ol lady.
> I also hope my shoulder functions tomorrow am. It's the one that had a reverse replacement a little over a year ago.
> Getting older ain't fer sissies.


Way back in the 70s a woman told me getting old ain’t for sissies. She was right…


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> Way back in the 70s a woman told me getting old ain’t for sissies. She was right…


Normally I say, not for pus........
But I didn't want to cause trbl. 
Yea me.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

My father once told me that one day, I’ll reach a point in my life. Where I should never walk past a urinal and never trust a fart. I’m there.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

I think you are officially old when you use one of those 3 ft grabber things to pick up your twinkies from the floor.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Whitley said:


> I think you are officially old when you use one of those 3 ft grabber things to pick up your twinkies from the floor.


Does the 5 minute rule apply?


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

mkalink said:


> My father once told me that one day, I’ll reach a point in my life. Where I should never walk past a urinal and never trust a fart. I’m there.


When you get all but 18” of your colon removed, you absolutely can not trust a fart. And you hope you can walk fast enough to beat the emmission…


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> When you get all but 18” of your colon removed, you absolutely can not trust a fart. And you hope you can walk fast enough to beat the emmission…


Is that your situation?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 490288


Sad but so true, Dano.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Does the 5 minute rule apply?


I thought that was a 5 second rule! Of course, at our age, we don't move as fast as we used to!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> I thought that was a 5 second rule! Of course, at our age, we don't move as fast as we used to!


I wondered if anyone would pick up on that!


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> Is that your situation?


Yes. Was having problems for a while. An xray technician made me stay after X-rays because she thought my colon was about to rupture. Radiologist said it was normal. A few weeks later I was in the OR in a different hospital having emergency surgery on a Sunday evening to remove my colon. The surgeon said there was definitely something seriously wrong he would normally just go in with a camera to find the location of the problem and fix it. He said he thought that I was beyond that point and that I should be opened up to see everything going on. I agreed. Afterward he said that he left the last 18” in so I didn’t have to have a bag. My colon was 3 times the size it should be and basically not functioning. He said to expect diarrhea the rest of my life but it could improve if my small intestines started working like a colon. My scar goes from my rib cage to the bottom of my abdomen.
Probably more than you wanted to know but I wanted people to know to get another opinion if things don’t seem right and that colon removal does not mean a colostomy. 
I had an emergency Tracheostomy and emergency colon removal about two weeks apart completely unrelated causes.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> Yes. Was having problems for a while. An xray technician made me stay after X-rays because she thought my colon was about to rupture. Radiologist said it was normal. A few weeks later I was in the OR in a different hospital having emergency surgery on a Sunday evening to remove my colon. The surgeon said there was definitely something seriously wrong he would normally just go in with a camera to find the location of the problem and fix it. He said he thought that I was beyond that point and that I should be opened up to see everything going on. I agreed. Afterward he said that he left the last 18” in so I didn’t have to have a bag. My colon was 3 times the size it should be and basically not functioning. He said to expect diarrhea the rest of my life but it could improve if my small intestines started working like a colon. My scar goes from my rib cage to the bottom of my abdomen.
> Probably more than you wanted to know but I wanted people to know to get another opinion if things don’t seem right and that colon removal does not mean a colostomy.
> I had an emergency Tracheostomy and emergency colon removal about two weeks apart completely unrelated causes.


I'm so sorry to hear about that. Did you have regular colonoscopies? 
When my mom was 64, her colon actually ruptured from Stage 4 cancer. Because she was taking steriods for arthritis, her body couldn't fight the infection and she passed 2 weeks after the initial rupture. 
Den942, I will pray for you.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about that. Did you have regular colonoscopies?
> When my mom was 64, her colon actually ruptured from Stage 4 cancer. Because she was taking steriods for arthritis, her body couldn't fight the infection and she passed 2 weeks after the initial rupture.
> Den942, I will pray for you.


I have had regular colonoscopies for years. They removed polyps every time. He said before the surgery he didn’t see any indication of cancer and they did biopsies after the surgery and they were negative.
It is likely that a majority of my colon malfunction was due to pain medications. I have had chronic back pain for 50 years. Sometimes I couldn’t do without heavy duty pain meds. They can cause the colon to slow down or even stop working. Pain meds and trying to self medicate the colon problems didn’t help. I tried doing what I figured the doctor would tell me to do. It kind of snuck up on me. By the time I realized I was in big trouble, it was too late…
My surgeon was Dr. Daniel Taylor, MD in Troy, Ohio. He absolutely made sure you understood the problem, any possible complications, and had no questions for him. He even called me at home after I was released to see how I was doing. I highly recommend him. He reminded me several times post surgery that it would take time to heal up. He said you’ve had a major upset to your whole body and your body is in shock, let it take time to adjust…


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> I have had regular colonoscopies for years. They removed polyps every time. He said before the surgery he didn’t see any indication of cancer and they did biopsies after the surgery and they were negative.
> It is likely that a majority of my colon malfunction was due to pain medications. I have had chronic back pain for 50 years. Sometimes I couldn’t do without heavy duty pain meds. They can cause the colon to slow down or even stop working. Pain meds and trying to self medicate the colon problems didn’t help. I tried doing what I figured the doctor would tell me to do. It kind of snuck up on me. By the time I realized I was in big trouble, it was too late…
> My surgeon was Dr. Daniel Taylor, MD in Troy, Ohio. He absolutely made sure you understood the problem, any possible complications, and had no questions for him. He even called me at home after I was released to see how I was doing. I highly recommend him. He reminded me several times post surgery that it would take time to heal up. He said you’ve had a major upset to your whole body and your body is in shock, let it take time to adjust…


I have never heard of a medical condition like yours. I had no idea meds could mess with your colon in that manner. I assume you were taking narcotics and no simply taking tylenol.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

that's how I get model/serial numbers fro engine parts, don't need a mirror and transcribe backwards


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> I have never heard of a medical condition like yours. I had no idea meds could mess with your colon in that manner. I assume you were taking narcotics and no simply taking tylenol.


hydrocodone and Oxycodone at different times.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> hydrocodone and Oxycodone at different times.


You had to be bad off to be taking those. The only time I took those was after a procedure like my knees or shoulder or cancer treatments. Not on a regular basis.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> that's how I get model/serial numbers fro engine parts, don't need a mirror and transcribe backwards


I’ve use a mirror and camera to get numbers. Then I mirror image the picture so the numbers aren’t backward….


Lazy 8 said:


> You had to be bad off to be taking those. The only time I took those was after a procedure like my knees or shoulder or cancer treatments. Not on a regular basis.


 I have six lumbar vertebrae instead of five. I have twisting scoliosis, stenosis, Spondylosis, arthritis, pinched nerve roots, and a few things I’m forgetting. Four rods and sixteen screws keep it somewhat stabilized. I have almost no feeling below my knees except pain. I also have four vertebrae in my neck fused after two surgeries because my spinal cord was being pinched two places. None of it is from an accident or injury. My right side was paralyzed at age 3 months and the right side muscles are all weaker than the left from atrophy in my upper left hemisphere of my brain. I call myself a fairly healthy physical disaster.
My first back surgery of fourteen was in’72. I got by pretty good from about 1978 to 2014, then things went downhill pretty bad after a botched back surgery. I worked in Engineering designing special purpose machinery from 1978-1993. Then no one would hire me unless I wavered my insurance coverage.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> I have never heard of a medical condition like yours. I had no idea meds could mess with your colon in that manner. I assume you were taking narcotics and no simply taking tylenol.


Diverticulitis can cause problems similar to that. Had a foot of my colon removed and had to wear a colostomy bag for three months. It's like having two a**holes, one functional and one not. You have to watch what you eat and then get to watch what you ate. No fun. Anyway after three months they sewed me back together and now I have a hernia to remind me of the surgery. It, the diverticulitis, was misdiagnosed as well. Life goes on.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> I’ve use a mirror and camera to get numbers. Then I mirror image the picture so the numbers aren’t backward….
> 
> I have six lumbar vertebrae instead of five. I have twisting scoliosis, stenosis, Spondylosis, arthritis, pinched nerve roots, and a few things I’m forgetting. Four rods and sixteen screws keep it somewhat stabilized. I have almost no feeling below my knees except pain. I also have four vertebrae in my neck fused after two surgeries because my spinal cord was being pinched two places. None of it is from an accident or injury. My right side was paralyzed at age 3 months and the right side muscles are all weaker than the left from atrophy in my upper left hemisphere of my brain. I call myself a fairly healthy physical disaster.
> My first back surgery of fourteen was in’72. I got by pretty good from about 1978 to 2014, then things went downhill pretty bad after a botched back surgery. I worked in Engineering designing special purpose machinery from 1978-1993. Then no one would hire me unless I wavered my insurance coverage.


I thought I had it bad! I didn't know one person could suffer from so many different ailments. Except for side affects from chemo and radiation, my spine kicks out 50 degrees in my lower spine. It's constant pain but it fluctuates if I've lifted something I shouldn't of.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought I had it bad! I didn't know one person could suffer from so many different ailments. Except for side affects from chemo and radiation, my spine kicks out 50 degrees in my lower spine. It's constant pain but it fluctuates if I've lifted something I shouldn't of.


My biggest problem lately is Opticrectalitis. That happens when the optic nerve and rectal nerve gets crossed and you get a shitty outlook on life…


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> My biggest problem lately is Opticrectalitis. That happens when the optic nerve and rectal nerve gets crossed and you get a shitty outlook on life…


lol! I always wanted to call off work due to anal glaucoma. Basically you tell your boss, yea, I just don't see my arse coming to work today.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

My goodness you guys define the word "TOUGH".
I hate taking those heavy duty pain killers, ok for first couple days than the constipation sets in or the morphine headaches but than I'm just a novice when it comes to health issues.
You guys are strong !!!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Yeah, the pain from shoulder surgery wasn't near as bad as the constipation from the pain killers. Threw them to the side and hit the Advil. Why would anyone take them as a recreational drug?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Yeah, the pain from shoulder surgery wasn't near as bad as the constipation from the pain killers. Threw them to the side and hit the Advil. Why would anyone take them as a recreational drug?


I'm with you all. Side affects made them not worth it for me. Before my first knee replacement, a friend who had been thru it before suggested I start Miralax a few days before the procedure. She was right.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

I made a mistake not using a stool softener right after hip replacement surgery. By the time I started using Colace my leg and hip got way more swollen from fighting the constipation caused by the Percocet .


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

last prostate biopsy they had me out not even fifteen minutes. never took a decent dump for two weeks, even with the senna and docusate. never realized how much of a joy a good poop is!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> last prostate biopsy they had me out not even fifteen minutes. never took a decent dump for two weeks, even with the senna and docusate. never realized how much of a joy a good poop is!


Yea, I miss my morning constitutional. I'm definitely not regular due to being mainly on a liquid diet. I've gone from daily to once every 3 to 5 days.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Reminds me of a joke I heard of the different organs in the body exclaiming that they were the most important because of whatever reason. When the butt hole started talking they all agreed it was king.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Whitley said:


> Diverticulitis can cause problems similar to that. Had a foot of my colon removed and had to wear a colostomy bag for three months. It's like having two a**holes, one functional and one not. You have to watch what you eat and then get to watch what you ate. No fun. Anyway after three months they sewed me back together and now I have a hernia to remind me of the surgery. It, the diverticulitis, was misdiagnosed as well. Life goes on.


My buddy had diverticulitis. The doctor wanted to remove part of his colon, but my buddy kept refusing surgery. After his last exam the doctor sat him down and told him that he would wind up operating on him one way or another. They could schedule it and get it done under controlled circumstance, or his colon would eventually perforate, he'd be rushed in in an ambulance, and he would be septic inside, and might have a hell of a time stying alive! My buddy decided to go ahead with the operation and it was the best thing he could have for himself.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> My buddy had diverticulitis. The doctor wanted to remove part of his colon, but my buddy kept refusing surgery. After his last exam the doctor sat him down and told him that he would wind up operating on him one way or another. They could schedule it and get it done under controlled circumstance, or his colon would eventually perforate, he'd be rushed in in an ambulance, and he would be septic inside, and might have a hell of a time stying alive! My buddy decided to go ahead with the operation and it was the best thing he could have for himself.


Smart move on your buddies part. I was told I have a touch of it after my last colonoscopy. I get one every 3 years whether he finds polyps or not because of family history. He'll keep a trained eye on mine.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

My father in law just got hooked back up two weeks ago. He was horribly I'll for a week till they figured out his colon ruptured. He's healing but it's a slow go. Spent all winter with the bag. He actually got along pretty good with it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> My father in law just got hooked back up two weeks ago. He was horribly I'll for a week till they figured out his colon ruptured. He's healing but it's a slow go. Spent all winter with the bag. He actually got along pretty good with it.


I think he's a lucky man.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Lazy 8 said:


> I think he's a lucky man.


Well, yeah. He's got me for a son in law.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, I miss my morning constitutional. I'm definitely not regular due to being mainly on a liquid diet. I've gone from daily to once every 3 to 5 days.


Since my colon removal, five times a day, or more, of brown water diarrhea was pretty common. It is getting better over time. You learn to head for the bathroom as soon as you feel any urge to pass something. Gas is seldom not accompanied with more. If I have doctor appointments, all I can do is hope that I get back home before I gotta go…


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

den942 said:


> Since my colon removal, five times a day, or more, of brown water diarrhea was pretty common. It is getting better over time. You learn to head for the bathroom as soon as you feel any urge to pass something. Gas is seldom not accompanied with more. If I have doctor appointments, all I can do is hope that I get back home before I gotta go…


Wow,thats tough . Praying for you


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fishless said:


> Wow,thats tough . Praying for you


Yes it is and I thought I had it rough.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Moo Juice said:


> Yeah, the pain from shoulder surgery wasn't near as bad as the constipation from the pain killers. Threw them to the side and hit the Advil. Why would anyone take them as a recreational drug?


Pain killer constipation? Two cups of my coffee will clear that out!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

When you remember buying ice in blocks from a machine .50 a block


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I’m living in this body & see the proof in the mirror every day.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

cincinnati said:


> I’m living in this body & see the proof in the mirror every day.


Tell me about it. I've been wanting to lose weight for years. Be careful what you wish for. I went from 285 to 195 in 10 months. You don't lose weight that fast without suffering some consequences. My price to pay was that 35 to 40 lbs of that lost weight was lean muscle.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I wouldn't consider myself old yet at 55 but IAM seeing signs of it.... Finding a stray hair occasionally on my ear that's half an inch to an inch long while shaving and wondering where it came from ... That's got to be a sign


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bulafisherman said:


> I wouldn't consider myself old yet at 55 but IAM seeing signs of it.... Finding a stray hair occasionally on my ear that's half an inch to an inch long while shaving and wondering where it came from ... That's got to be a sign


That's the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 491710


Guilty


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Many a crazy night listening to Boston.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Probably been the worst spring/ summer of my life. Early April, I broke my leg and was in an air cast for 2 months. Mid-June the wife and I got Covid. I was sicker than a dog. Started feeling a little better from Covid, then totally lost my appetite and what little energy I had left. I was too sick to even eat a cracker.
Urine turned a deep orange color. My wife looked at me and told me my eyes and skin was a deep yellow. I was jaundiced. I headed to the ER in Zanesville on July 2nd. They kept me there 2 days, then transferred me to Columbus Riverside.
Gallbladder was shot and dropped a stone down in my bile duct, effectively plugging up my liver and filling my body with bile.
Had two surgeries under full anesthesia back-to-back on consecutive days. First day to remove gallbladder, next day a down the throat ERCP procedure to unblock my bile duct.
Appetite is back. I'm eating like a horse, but it's going to take some time to return to normal.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Keep getting better Lewis. Quite the ride you have had this year!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 491711


Guilty.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Lewis said:


> Probably been the worst spring/ summer of my life. Early April, I broke my leg and was in an air cast for 2 months. Mid-June the wife and I got Covid. I was sicker than a dog. Started feeling a little better from Covid, then totally lost my appetite and what little energy I had left. I was too sick to even eat a cracker.
> Urine turned a deep orange color. My wife looked at me and told me my eyes and skin was a deep yellow. I was jaundiced. I headed to the ER in Zanesville on July 2nd. They kept me there 2 days, then transferred me to Columbus Riverside.
> Gallbladder was shot and dropped a stone down in my bile duct, effectively plugging up my liver and filling my body with bile.
> Had two surgeries under full anesthesia back-to-back on consecutive days. First day to remove gallbladder, next day a down the throat ERCP procedure to unblock my bile duct.
> Appetite is back. I'm eating like a horse, but it's going to take some time to return to normal.


Dang Lewis! What's the odds?
I hope you continue to improve and feel better.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I had my first old person moment this weekend. I got up did my stuff got dressed and when I went to put my keys and wallet in my pockets, I realized I forgot to put on any pants or shorts. 🙄 I even had my shoes on and was heading out the door.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

you've been prayed for Lewis!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Patricio said:


> I had my first old person moment this weekend. I got up did my stuff got dressed and when I went to put my keys and wallet in my pockets, I realized I forgot to put on any pants or shorts. 🙄 I even had my shoes on and was heading out the door.


I have a similar story. The other evening I went out in the backyard for something, my wife came out and said, you know you have your underwear on? 
In my defense, I wear boxer briefs and they look like shorts.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I double dog dare you to wear them to WalMart Lazy!


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I double dog dare you to wear them to WalMart Lazy!


I always forget to zip my pants, talk about irony!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I double dog dare you to wear them to WalMart Lazy!


Nobody in a Walmart would think anything about it.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Moo Juice said:


> Nobody in a Walmart would think anything about it.


You know your getting old when you take a good crap and don't have to wipe until the toilet is full. Nice clean firm poop . And your happy about it . Geez


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I double dog dare you to wear them to WalMart Lazy!


First of all there's got to be some $$$ on the line and secondly, maybe I'd make one of those, people of Wal Mart videos.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fishless said:


> You know your getting old when you take a good crap and don't have to wipe until the toilet is full. Nice clean firm poop . And your happy about it . Geez


Occasionally I use fiber powder, or as I like to call it, Magic Powder.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

no way, my magic dust is ground habanero peppers. works just as good an only takes a pinch.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Lewis, sounds like you escaped the grip of the reaper, talk about a close call. From COVID, the illness, and the surgery. Good to hear things have turned around for you.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> no way, my magic dust is ground habanero peppers. works just as good an only takes a pinch.


My magic powder doesn't burn like I figure yours might.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

And it doesn't just burn once!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I finally figured how much I need to retire. If your check to the undertaker bounces, you've got things figured out just right.


----------



## specgrade120 (11 mo ago)

When you use pot for pain and not for fun.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

specgrade120 said:


> When you use pot for pain and not for fun.


Really. Does it work and what form? Are we talking doobies or gummy bears?


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lazy 8 said:


> Really. Does it work and what form? Are we talking doobies or gummy bears?


Hey Lazy..."technically" you can not use a lighter (or any combustible process) in the usage of medical marijuana in Ohio. Vaping, edibles, tinctures and oils and such are the only "legal" ways to partake ☮


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

mrb1 said:


> Hey Lazy..."technically" you can not use a lighter (or any combustible process) in the usage of medical marijuana in Ohio. Vaping, edibles, tinctures and oils and such are the only "legal" ways to partake ☮


Hmm,they sell buds . I tried it for my back pain,legally got a card thru my pain Dr . I did gummies cause my lungs aren't so great . It distracted me from my pain but didn't help enough to be worth the cost


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

fishless said:


> Hmm,they sell buds . I tried it for my back pain,legally got a card thru my pain Dr


Vaping heats the buds to over 400F, without flame. "Better" process if lung issues are involved. I think ol' Willie has been vaping for years, for that reason. Your provider _should_ have mentioned that to ya?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks fish less. Since I said derailing is permitted and I'm the self proclaimed King of Derailers, has anybody had any success with pot in any form for pain management?


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks fish less. Since I said derailing is permitted and I'm the self proclaimed King of Derailers, has anybody had any success with pot in any form for pain management?


Me.....goodluck to ya


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Really. Does it work and what form? Are we talking doobies or gummy bears?


Toward the end of last Summer, when the 'rona seemed to be easing off, a buddy threw a little outdoor cookout. During the proceedings, his Stepson asked if I wanted a gummy. Delta 8 THC gummies are legally available over the counter in Ohio, as is Kratom. I took it and after a while I couldn't feel my knees at all! Which can be dangerous in its own way when you're trying to walk around a little bit. I had every intention of driving home, but since he has a 24' travel trailer on the premises I bunked there that night. The Stepson came back the next morning to help with the cleanup, and I asked him where he got those gummies. He told me the name of the shop, I found it, and bought a canister for myself. But, I don't take a whole one anymore, I cut them in half.

One "growing older" game that I really don't enjoy is the "Why on Earth Does That Hurt?" game! I woke up shortly before 5AM this morning to take my second pee of the night. A PITA in itself! I set my right foot on the floor and my right knee exploded in pain! WTF?! I eventually got to my feet, limped to the bathroom, and then back to bed. My knee was throbbing and made it hard to get back to sleep, but the pain quieted and it did. When it was time to get up, I was very careful getting out of bed. No pain at all! I think God is messing with me!


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> He told me the name of the shop, I found it, and bought a canister for myself. But, I don't take a whole one anymore, I cut them in half.


OTC Kratom, "Spice", vaping liquids and gummies at the corner gas station or smoke shop are in NO WAY comparable (likely dangerous) to legal, *prescribed, regulated, proven safe medicinal products at a dispensary. Please.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had surgery Dr told me abt tylenol plus etc program I told him keep it I had good results with the gummies for me it was good I had a Triple A done


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Are the gummies y'all are referring to obtained by prescription or 711?


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lazy 8 said:


> Are the gummies y'all are referring to obtained by prescription or 711?


All about the THC %. Sure you can get them at the 7-11, but the potency and validity there is not anywhere near what it is as compared to a dispensary(with a medical card). "Prescription" is kind of a misnomer. A prescription is not needed every time you want to purchase the product. Only a valid medical card, renewed once a year, is required. Similar to booze...can you buy rot gut, low %alcohol at the 7-11?..yep.....can you buy top shelf bourbon or vodka there?...nope.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

mrb1 said:


> All about the THC %. Sure you can get them at the 7-11, but the potency and validity there is not anywhere near what it is as compared to a dispensary(with a medical card). "Prescription" is kind of a misnomer. A prescription is not needed every time you want to purchase the product. Only a valid medical card, renewed once a year, is required. Similar to booze...can you buy rot gut, low %alcohol at the 7-11?..yep.....can you buy top shelf bourbon or vodka there?...nope.


Your pain Dr discusses the maijuana use .He charges a fee . I think mine was almost $200 . Then he sends info to the state and they get you a card,similar to drivers license for a small fee . Then you can go to a dispensary and talk to someone to help you pick out your product. Gummies,vap pen,chocholate bars,flower bud whatever.Then you just pay and be on your way . There is max you can get in a time frame but it is quite a bit . When I tried it gummies were like $ 45 for 10 and I started with half of one


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

fishless said:


> Your pain Dr discusses the maijuana use .He charges a fee . I think mine was almost $200 . Then he sends info to the state and they get you a card,similar to drivers license for a small fee . Then you can go to a dispensary and talk to someone to help you pick out your product. Gummies,vap pen,chocholate bars,flower bud whatever.Then you just pay and be on your way . There is max you can get in a time frame but it is quite a bit . When I tried it gummies were like $ 45 for 10 and I started with half of one


Yes. Have had mine for a couple years. The fee goes down to about $150 each year after the first. One of the three in Dayton actually has a drive thru. Also, all transactions are CASH ONLY at all dispensaries.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Medical card or chl? I’m sticking with safety over pain. Owning any firearms for that matter. Just a thought.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

While I'm mildly interested, I don't want to get hooked on any crap. I mean I've had scoliosis most of my life and I've lived without anything like this. Maybe if and when the pain becomes unbearable.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

den942 said:


> I wonder what they will do come colonoscopy time. I only have 18” of colon left..


Short trip


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Beat me to it!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If you can remember taking empty pop bottles or an empty milk jug to the grocery store, you might just be old.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Try this. I WORKED in a grocery store that sold pop in nothing but glass bottles! There was milk in glass jugs, but we also had the waxed cardboard cartons by then. I was from a family that rarely drank pop. Only on holidays would we get it. I could not believe the amount of pop some people drank! They'd come in with 2 full buggies of empties!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

We always thought it was a treat when on every now and then Saturday evening Mom would make a Chef Boy Ardee pizza from a kit and the kids got a Barq's orange soda. It was really bog time if it had pepperoni. Pop was a rarity, and there was only one pizza takeout in Groesbeck but it was "too expensive for us." Milk was in glass bottle with the cardboard lid. We went out to eat about twice a year, on Mother's Day and Mom's birthday, to Ted Gregory's Steakhouse in Cincy and to the Beverly Hills Club in NKY. Talk about ritzy!


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

I remember the milkman, delivering milk in an unrefrigerated truck. The dairy products were kept cold with huge blocks of ice. I can still remember the smell of the ice.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Try this. I WORKED in a grocery store that sold pop in nothing but glass bottles! There was milk in glass jugs, but we also had the waxed cardboard cartons by then. I was from a family that rarely drank pop. Only on holidays would we get it. I could not believe the amount of pop some people drank! They'd come in with 2 full buggies of empties!


My first job was at a small grocery store sorting returnable pop bottles. I still have nightmares about sorting pop bottles at 73


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Whitley said:


> I remember the milkman, delivering milk in an unrefrigerated truck. The dairy products were kept cold with huge blocks of ice. I can still remember the smell of the ice.


And put the milk in an unrefrigerated box on your front porch.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> And put the milk in an unrefrigerated box on your front porch.


I live in a house built in the mid fifties, on the side of the garage wall there is a foot square metal box in the wall with latched doors on the inside and outside. This was for milk delivery.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I remember having a paper route. I had the book with the little tabs you tore off and gave to the homeowner after they paid. I collected 42 cents a week from them and 7 of those 42 cents was mine.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> I remember having a paper route. I had the book with the little tabs you tore off and gave to the homeowner after they paid. I collected 42 cents a week from them and 7 of those 42 cents was mine.


Sunday papers sucked. Took me 3 loads to get them all delivered.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Sunday papers sucked. Took me 3 loads to get them all delivered.


You got that right. All for 7 cents.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

My brother and I took over a big delivery route while we were still in high school. We had to get up at 4 am before school to get done in time. On Wednesdays we got part of the Sunday paper which we had to assemble. On Sundays we had to take the back seat out of my dad's 55 Buick to get all the papers in it. We never made any money at it, people would put their payments in little envelopes and stick them in their mailboxes. It only took a few stolen envelopes to erase our profits. We had to give it up after a month


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Whitley said:


> My brother and I took over a big delivery route while we were still in high school. We had to get up at 4 am before school to get done in time. On Wednesdays we got part of the Sunday paper which we had to assemble. On Sundays we had to take the back seat out of my dad's 55 Buick to get all the papers in it. We never made any money at it, people would put their payments in little envelopes and stick them in their mailboxes. It only took a few stolen envelopes to erase our profits. We had to give it up after a month


I remember one older lady who'd put exactly 42 cents in a small baby food jar and put it in the back of her mailbox. Smallish town. No thieving.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Remember growing up on 5th St. in New Philadelphia. Goshen Dairy delivered the milk with a horse drawn enclosed wagon with ice blocks to keep the milk cold. Horses name on our route was "Bob" and he knew the route. Milk man grab the milk and head for the porch and Bob would move up to the next house and stop. Always had a carrot for Bob or an apple if I saw him coming


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

ODNR lifetime fishing license just came in the mail


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> ODNR lifetime fishing license just came in the mail


That reminds me of the Golden Buckeye card.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

lost the buckeye card though


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If you can remember Fizzies or black and white tv...you might just be old.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

U R OLD when you wear ankle socks and crocs in public and dont care


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

When thongs were wore only on your feet in the summer. 

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Or if you can remember the aluminum ice trays with the lever to eject. 
Or how about having to scrape your toast because there was no automation.
Or putting Turkish Taffy in the freezer?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

You know you're old if you remember the Browns and the Bills winning championships! 

Bills 64 and 65 AFL Champs while Browns romped in NFL. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep! Watched the Browns win the championship in 1964.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

I’m only 36. Sometimes I feel old. But this thread makes me feel young. Thanks ol timers. My dad has enjoyed his medical marijuana in his older years.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

tudkey said:


> I’m only 36. Sometimes I feel old. But this thread makes me feel young. Thanks ol timers. My dad has enjoyed his medical marijuana in his older years.


Does he have Dominos Pizza on his speed dialer?


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

As for the aging thing, I'll just say that once we kept a bowl of hard candy on an end table. Now my wife and I both have end tables with many prescription bottles. I continue to contend that this aging thing ain't for wimps.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Like when your joints tell you it's going to rain.


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

When you have a doctors appointment about every week.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

limit out said:


> When you have a doctors appointment about every week.


So true . If your not going because of something wrong your going to look for something wrong


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This time last summer I was going to the James Cancer Hospital literally everyday, Mon thru Fri for 7 weeks. I thought about having my mail transferred there.


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

If there's nothing a matter with you they'll keep looking till they find something.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Instead of AMA standing for the American Medical Association, I think it stands for The American Money Association.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If you can remember these....you might just be an old fart.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

When you used to split wood w/a maul! Now w/ a 10 hp driven 36 Ton force log splitter that you can’t pull hard/fast enough to start!! Same problem for the old 9.5 hp Johnson o/b! 
ps-If I hit that damned “See the Next Generation GMC Canyon” pop up ad again, by accident, going to shoot myself!(No more “problems”!)


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

or you could add UBlocker to your browser and save yourself the aggravation


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 494307


Or waiting for other people on the road to finish there call. 

Kip


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> When I play Serious XM on my smart phone, the sound comes thru my Bluetooth hearing aids.  It even pans back and forth from hearing aid to hearing aid when I listen to a group like Led Zeppelin. Yup, I'm getting old-er. It is kinda nice though.


This may be local for NE Ohio. Remember Charles chips? Delivered right to your door!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Ten Bears said:


> This may be local for NE Ohio. Remember Charles chips? Delivered right to your door!


Yep...good pretzels too.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

It was Mister Bee chips for me. That and Snyders.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Who remembers Kline's Potato Chips from Bolivar?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Who remembers Kline's Potato Chips from Bolivar?


I do


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

78-83 I was a driver/salesman there. 5am, the fresh chips coming out. Take a few paper towels and hold it under the conveyer, Put it on the doghouse of the truck. Warm chips for breakfast! Man they were good!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Who remembers Kline's Potato Chips from Bolivar?


How about Correls(spel?)....


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

yep! they are still in Beach City


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If you can remember these sugar sticks..


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

chops in Cincy were Grippo's, factory on Colerain Avenue in Mt Airy


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Lil' Rob said:


> Yep...good pretzels too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


How about Salem's potato chips from Akron


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I turned 70 last week. At this age I've discovered you involuntarily join a couple clubs you might not want to be in. One is the "Why in the Hell does that hurt?" club! Over a month ago I was in bed and it was getting close to wake up time. I was on my back and rolled onto my right side. When I did so my left shoulder exploded in pain! Pain so bad it made me yell! My left arm was basically useless for the first week, and it's been healing slowly ever since. That's another club you get to join. the "It takes forever to heal from anything" club!


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

took $.25 to the local store and came out RICH. Small paper sack, tootsie rolls. Bazooka Joe bubble gum. Those little 6 packs cellophane sleeves of malted milk balls.

Regular candy bars were a nickle where were we to get that kind of cash.

Saturday matinee was $1.25

Hotdogs were 100% PORK.

Condiments mysteriously lasted forever, no date codes. And, NO EXTRA WATER in the ketchup / no ''shake it''

No foods had safety seals.

We really entered a modern era, touch button keypad on the wallphone. Added a 10' cord and we were extra modern.

Did anyone else have a code for yes, no, we're coming/we're not for the ... collect long distance calls?

The STATION WAGON roof metal was thick enough metal to spread a blanket on it while at the DRIVE IN movies.

If you couldn't reach it you had plenty of room just get up in the engine compartment of the truck to work on it.

A/C became an option! Clicker button on floorboard for high beams (I miss that one strangely enough)..


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Safety1st said:


> took $.25 to the local store and came out RICH. Small paper sack, tootsie rolls. Bazooka Joe bubble gum. Those little 6 packs cellophane sleeves of malted milk balls.
> 
> Regular candy bars were a nickle where were we to get that kind of cash.
> 
> ...


Still got two dump trucks with clicker buttons. Old Ford's. On the tandem axle, the first click, the lights go out completely. Second click is brights. Third gets you back to low beams. Nobody can seem to figure it out.😂


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Moo Juice said:


> Still got two dump trucks with clicker buttons. Old Ford's. On the tandem axle, the first click, the lights go out completely. Second click is brights. Third gets you back to low beams. Nobody can seem to figure it out.😂


Forgot about those clicker buttons on the floor


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Safety1st said:


> took $.25 to the local store and came out RICH. Small paper sack,


Remember back when the "small paper sack" was called a "poke".


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Y'all reminded me of a funny story that could of had a bad ending. I was driving my friends Electra 225. Remember those boats? 
I was sitting at a traffic light behind another vehicle and I wanted to get something out of my pocket. I stretched my left leg out with my foot on the floorboard. All of a sudden the horn starts to blow and the car in front of me almost took off thinking the light turned green. 
My buddy had installed a horn button under the carpet. Who knew?


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't know if this one has been listed,

Who would of thought there was more than two choices for sex. Male or female.????????

How bout this new color for cars.
Gloss gray primer, we just left it flat.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Y'all reminded me of a funny story that could of had a bad ending. I was driving my friends Electra 225. Remember those boats?
> I was sitting at a traffic light behind another vehicle and I wanted to get something out of my pocket. I stretched my left leg out with my foot on the floorboard. All of a sudden the horn starts to blow and the car in front of me almost took off thinking the light turned green.
> My buddy had installed a horn button under the carpet. Who knew?


Back when I was a kid, our neighbors across the back yard were the Ross's. Mr. Ross always drove a big, Buick. Either an Electra or a LeSabre. Always black. My Dad had taken up golf under the influence of my Uncles, and he and Mr. Ross had played a time or two. Of course, old clubs and balls started to accumulate in the garage. And, of course, I cut a hole in the middle of the back yard and started chipping to it. Then, of course, I started wondering what would happen if I hit a ball with a full swing.

Well, what happened was that I rifled a crisp 3 iron through Mr. Ross's garage window! I went in and told my Mom, who told my Dad when he got home from work, who promptly marched me over to the Ross's to confess. So, I had to sweep out their garage, and clean up the broken glass. While I was doing that, I heard Mr. Ross whisper to my Dad, "It seems like the boy wants to play." So, they started taking me out to pull my Dad's cart, keep score, and just show me the game. So, we got pretty close with the Ross's.

One day, while walking home from school or somewhere, here comes Mr. Ross heading the same way. He pulls over, toots the horn, lowers the ELECTRIC WINDOW, and said to hop in and he would bring me home. About a quarter mile from our street was a double set of railroad tracks. Now, with the vehicles my parents drove, they would slow way down to cross them, since you could get your fillings rattled pretty good. Mr. Ross took no such action! As we approached the tracks I started leaning back and pressing on the imaginary brake pedal! When we crossed the tracks at speed there was a little "broomp", and nothing more!

Talk about a revelation! Oh man! Some cars are really different!


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Back when I was a kid, our neighbors across the back yard were the Ross's. Mr. Ross always drove a big, Buick. Either an Electra or a LeSabre. Always black. My Dad had taken up golf under the influence of my Uncles, and he and Mr. Ross had played a time or two. Of course, old clubs and balls started to accumulate in the garage. And, of course, I cut a hole in the middle of the back yard and started chipping to it. Then, of course, I started wondering what would happen if I hit a ball with a full swing.
> 
> Well, what happened was that I rifled a crisp 3 iron through Mr. Ross's garage window! I went in and told my Mom, who told my Dad when he got home from work, who promptly marched me over to the Ross's to confess. So, I had to sweep out their garage, and clean up the broken glass. While I was doing that, I heard Mr. Ross whisper to my Dad, "It seems like the boy wants to play." So, they started taking me out to pull my Dad's cart, keep score, and just show me the game. So, we got pretty close with the Ross's.
> 
> ...


Another not so funny Buick story. Back back back when I was in grade school,the next door neighbor had a 57 Buick Roadmaster two-tone black/red.Me and his son were playin in his garage one rainey day and decided to check out the inside of this boat.Well we started playin with knobs and wheels and such and then pretended we were driving.How was I supposed to know that when you stepped on the gas pedal the car would would start-you guessed it,right thru the back wall.After I could sit back down on my a** it took almost a yr. for both of us kids to pay for garage damages from our paper routes and snow shoveling.Not any real damage to the tank but we never got close to that thing again!


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

I can tell I am getting older because my golf scores get closer to my age every year…..Actually, my age is getting closer to my golf scores.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Century2001 said:


> I can tell I am getting older because my golf scores get closer to my age every year…..Actually, my age is getting closer to my golf scores.


I am not a golfer but I tell people I shoot in the low 70's. They usually go...WOW or something like that. Then I say, if it's any hotter than that I stay at home.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I just got back into golf after 17 years away cuz of back problems. I forgot how much i love that game.
My ole girl likes it as well cuz im away most of the day now and she doesn't have to deal with my dumb a** as much.
Bad thing is, im not getting much of anything else done.
Im missing the first half of the Browns game today to play a round with some buddy's. Haven't missed any part of any non-black out game for years.
After the entire summer of poor golf, im actually just starting to hit the ball pretty well. Maybe because im not totally obliterated by the second hole any longer?......lol

I remember piling guys in the trunk of my buddy's 67 Impala to get 6 of us in the drive in for the price of 2.....lol
My 65 Plymouth has floor kicker high beams and no power steering or brakes, however, that will change next summer.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

remember piling guys in the trunk of my buddy's 67 Impala to get 6 of us in the drive in for the price of 2.....lol
Been there...done that. Did you ever drive in thru the exit with your lights out?


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

$diesel$ said:


> I remember piling guys in the trunk of my buddy's 67 Impala to get 6 of us in the drive in for the price of 2.....lol


How about up front in the "trunk" of a '62 Corvair? I could barely fit. One little fender bender and I probably wouldn't be sitting here now.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Never did the lights out thing, Lazy.
Took some stones to trunk the front, mrb1.....lol


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

My dad had a 56 Buick Roadmaster Special the speedometer was the orange bar that went across as the speed went up. I remember seeing that thing solid across with Mom,Dad and 5 of us kids in the car. Boy that thing would fly. 120 mph


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Seat belts don't remember ever using them,but remember laying on the back dash on long trips


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I remember our family driving to NC in our '64 Ford Country Squire station wagon. Yes it had the fake wood sides. My sisters got to sit in the middle seat while my brother and I were in the rear seat..that faced backwards.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I went back there, laid down, and fell asleep while we were driving to Virginia Beach! 


Lazy 8 said:


> I am not a golfer but I tell people I shoot in the low 70's. They usually go...WOW or something like that. Then I say, if it's any hotter than that I stay at home.


This reminds me of something my buddy said to me a few years ago. He said that he was beginning to think that there might be something to this "global warming" deal since the Sun felt hotter to him! Yeah! Never mind all the scientific data, it all depends on how it feels to you. 

Not a week later I pulled in at a local recreational area in a metropark. It has a splashpad, playground, ballfield and tennis courts! There were a couple of Mothers there with their kids. These kids were obviously not "video game" kids. They were "go outside and play" kids! They were all "whip thin", not a lardbutt among them, and they were in constant motion! The next time I saw my buddy I told him that the Sun wasn't getting any hotter, we were just getting older!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You squat down and when you stand up your knees sound like a news paper riping


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Show off….you can squat?


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Back to older cars.
I remember laying down in the back on the longer trips to E TN, the drive shaft hump was my pillow. That's how small I was.
For you younger guys driving 100% FWD vehicles. On the older RWD cars, the drive shaft had a floorboard panel stamped for it. Right down the middle.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

We start life in diapers and end life in diapers.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If you can remember paying 6 cents for a cigar...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If you can remember when coffee came in metal cans and pain relievers in these little pocket tins, you might just be an old fart.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

1basshunter said:


> My back tells me every morning when I get up for work. (Loud and clear)


lol


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

when you get up in the morning and your bones sounds like a tank division going thru a bamboo forest


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

H3LL I'm so old I remember when the dead sea was only sick


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> If you can remember paying 6 cents for a cigar...
> View attachment 501745
> View attachment 501746


I remember somebody it was maybe Edie Gourme', laying out, wearing a slinky dress with a stogie in her hand ... hey big spender, spend a little dime with me 😎 for a 60 years ago commercial, she was really hot ...


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)




----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

RodsInTheMud said:


> View attachment 501761
> 
> View attachment 501762


that's the one


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

What was the cigarette commercial that featured a person with a black eye saying they'd rather fight than switch?


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

maybe Herbert Taryton ... I know I butchered that last name ... next choice would be Lucky Strike or Camel


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Those cigarette commercials are a bit before my time...but it still amazes me watching some of the old variety shows, etc...especially when the rat pack was on them...those folks were always puffing away...was watching something on PBS not too long ago with Frank Sinatra performing with various other singers/musicians...a few times he was smoking a cigarette while the other person was singing.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Lazy 8 said:


> What was the cigarette commercial that featured a person with a black eye saying they'd rather fight than switch?


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Lil' Rob said:


> Those cigarette commercials are a bit before my time...but it still amazes me watching some of the old variety shows, etc...especially when the rat pack was on them...those folks were always puffing away...was watching something on PBS not too long ago with Frank Sinatra performing with various other singers/musicians...a few times he was smoking a cigarette while the other person was singing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Dean Martin Variety Show he always had a smoke and drink in his hand, even while singing! Lol


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

RodsInTheMud said:


> View attachment 501763


Bingo!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Dean Martin Variety Show he always had a smoke and drink in his hand, even while singing! Lol
> View attachment 501764


Ironically, it was usually apple juice in his glass. Up until he lost a son in a plane crash.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Do you remember going into a restaurant and the hostess would ask, smoking or non smoking? There was supposed to be an air system in the smoking section but IDK.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Lazy 8 said:


> Ironically, it was usually apple juice in his glass. Up until he lost a son in a plane crash.


Nice fact……. That I never knew! And definitely remember smoking in restaurants!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Ten Bears said:


> This may be local for NE Ohio. Remember Charles chips? Delivered right to your door!


I grew up in SW Ohio & we had Charles Chips too. Wife still has an empty can on display


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Dean Martin Variety Show he always had a smoke and drink in his hand, even while singing! Lol
> View attachment 501764


 or laughing at Foster Brooks


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm so old, my social security number only has 5 digits in it


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sometimes I think my phone is vibrating in my pocket but it's just my hip creaking.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> I'm so old, my social security number only has 5 digits in it


Dang, that's old. Is your number...00001?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I’m so old I only buy bananas one at a time.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> What was the cigarette commercial that featured a person with a black eye saying they'd rather fight than switch?


tareyton I remember my friend use to get em


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Growing up, the neighbor's wife smoked those long Tareytons...would sit outside with their two poodles in her lap...was always afraid she was going to catch those dogs on fire with that smoke in her hand!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm so old I remember when Denny's was *****'s.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Sam bo's


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

CFIden said:


> I'm so old I remember when Denny's was ***'s.


LMAO didn't catch that is was ?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes. Used to have the big sign with a stack of pancakes with the little boy on top. Google it.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

CFIden said:


> Yes. Used to have the big sign with a stack of pancakes with the little boy on top. Google it.


here I thought it was called Danny at one time then Denny's don't remember the kid though but then and again I turn 13 for the 5th time in August LMO


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Upland said:


> here I thought it was called Danny at one time then Denny's don't remember the kid though but then and again I turn 13 for the 5th time in August LMO


Google:“Many Denny's locations were built near freeway offramps, leading to increasingly larger signage. In 1959, *to avoid confusion with the Los Angeles restaurant chain Coffee Dan's*, Butler changed the name from Danny's Coffee Shops to Denny's Coffee Shops.” “Although Denny's restaurants did buy some Sam bo's restaurant locations, *the narrative that Sam bo's became Denny's is not true*. The first Sam bo's restaurant opened on June 17, 1957 in Santa Barbara, California, and Denny's started in 1953 as Danny's Donuts in Lakewood, California, and changed to Denny's in 1961.”


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Google:“Many Denny's locations were built near freeway offramps, leading to increasingly larger signage. In 1959, *to avoid confusion with the Los Angeles restaurant chain Coffee Dan's*, Butler changed the name from Danny's Coffee Shops to Denny's Coffee Shops.”  “Although Denny's restaurants did buy some Sam bo's restaurant locations, *the narrative that Sam bo's became Denny's is not true*. The first Sam bo's restaurant opened on June 17, 1957 in Santa Barbara, California, and Denny's started in 1953 as Danny's Donuts in Lakewood, California, and changed to Denny's in 1961.”


On the spot Rodsinthemud you sir are a wealth of knowledge along with google LOL now I am full of useless info or as most say full of Chit


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Upland said:


> On the spot Rodsinthemud you sir are a wealth of knowledge along with google LOL now I am full of useless info or as most say full of Chit


Lol all Google knowledge and you can tell you’re getting old when you sit around Googling a lot of useless info! 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Upland said:


> here I thought it was called Danny at one time then Denny's don't remember the kid though but then and again I turn 13 for the 5th time in August LMO


7th grade was the best 3 years of my life


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang, that's old. Is your number...00001?


hahahaha.....ya, Lazy, sometimes i feel like it, too


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’m so old , we had the hair, the coolest cars, and the best music. 😀


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> I’m so old , we had the hair, the coolest cars, and the best music. 😀


Amen on all of that, MM.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Amen on all of that, MM.


Forgot the best looking gals


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

when you just plain forget


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

by the way does anyone know the way to San Jose


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Upland said:


> by the way does anyone know the way to San Jose


Take a right turn at Albuquerque……! 😁


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Just ask Dionne Warwick. If she doesn't know then no one knows


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Upland said:


> when you just plain forget


I've got a bad case of CRS syndrome. Can't Remember Ch*t.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Take a right turn at Albuquerque……! 😁


OK BUGS What's up Doc


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Ahhh........shaddap!


----------

